# Looks like hoyt satori ?



## bahamaguy (Jan 12, 2015)

norton850 said:


> http://www.archeryshop.ashop.com.au/p/9301170/tbow-recurve-hunting-recurve.html


Looks like the knock offs are arriving.

Don’t watch the video... it made me cringe!



Bahamas. Hoyt Dorado. Stupid long draw length.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Unlike the cast copy Buffalo that comes in much cheaper price n obviously much lower quality, n being copy of a discontinued riser (not saying it is a right thing).

This 100% copy of current selling Satori should not be advocated at all.

N we have another post here discuss it already.

So on good faith, don't advocate this knock off further, would u?

~ I own a genuine Satori, Buffalo, Triburon. N getting a cast copy Buffalo already makes me wanna say sorry.


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

Its seems very similar to the hoyt satori and from the price there are asking it is to much for a copy , you can buy a real satori and add tradtech limbs or good samicks for around $450.

I have seen copies of original manufactures designs like on rugers 10/22 and ruger mark 1 pistol allowed , but this is usually after 10-20 yrs after patents expired there are already getting copied. 

Bought the buffalo copy for a comparison and it seems hoyt has dropped it from there line now.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I have mate in Australia got one to compare with his Satori in his club, he said the copy is basically indistinguishable for him, in terms of material n finishing..If not the different grip n logo.

Who ever did this shall wait for Hoyt's legal action.

My advice is....do not buy or sell this Satori copy....From a buyer's perspective, the set price for this perfect knock off = a genuine Satori riser-only price, so why buying a kNock off?

From a seller's perspective, I believe Hoyt will not do nothing.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

Found out the satori copy , is a cheap cast riser and the whole bow only costs a $100 directly from the company, You will probably see it on Alibaba Express or Ebay from China for around $150.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

nope, it isn't

havent seen one Chinese online retailer/wholesale carries it, surprisingly, I think this ding thing is from somewhere else


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope I know the company that makes it in china its cataloged as the H1 T-Bow and price is only around $110 in the new catalog , they wont sell it to the USA directly , but they will sell to china and other countries that don't enforce copyright rules. But small sellers from china and hong kong will soon be selling it on ebay , just a matter of time. The riser is cast, don't believe what others tell you I got this directly form the company. There F261 risers and limbs are actually a better bow and its sells for $120 -$165 for the limbs and riser.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

didnt n no need to own one, as I have a Satori

but my friend in Aus bought one in the name of science, he told me its pretty much indistinguishable with his Satori, so I'll be ding surprised if it is a cast copy like the buffalo-knock off

however I do believe what u said as u got the com info, n like u said the current price is simply ridiculous for a cast copy ~ given the best quality cast riser (not a copy) I have used is Mybo Rio, its about $120 n the black starburst paint job is phenomenal on such a cheap riser

I dont think this t bow thing can match it


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

instead of this T bow thing, for cheap ILF hunting rig besides Sear/F161

I have ordered a backorder OMP Night Ridge for about $200 (out of curiosity for that pro-fit like low grip and feather clearance channel), lead time is like a month, probably I can find a cheaper/original Chinese OEM version, though I couldn't find one strangely.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

U are correct, it's made in China 

Been looking at the wrong direction....they used a Chinese name instead of Tbow....a handful of online sellers is selling it for months.......Riser only price is about US$120....

Cast riser with CNC to finish off......dxmn...n the paint job in those review pic already looks tougher than my genuine Satori.


Hate to say it...

But Hoyt should start anodizing or cerakoting its trad bow line to match the price tag


----------

